#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<ilyes39> hi
<ilyes39> ubuntu is the best
<ilyes39> i wanna ask something please
<ilyes39> ?
<lubuntu> I saw it on facebook.
<Guest98828> Long life to Linux !
<andrew> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<andrew> hiiiiiiiii
<Arfphis> hello
<vinfinity> sup guise?
<Guest98828> hello guys
<Battaglin> hui
<Battaglin> hi* even
<kunjappi> ubuntu 13.10
<kunjappi> when it release
<kunjappi> waiting for that
<Battaglin> yup
<semiguel1998> Alguien Habla español
<tegnel> ok
<xubuntuisbetter> yo
<blydro> Better be on time today....
<xubuntuisbetter> thats  negative
<xubuntuisbetter> this is ubuntu, only thing in schedule r da releases
<pritz> Hi @
<dholbach> are we live? :)
<redkiwi> ka
<netcurli> I can see you
<Battaglin> yup
<SimonK1> i see you
<xubuntuisbetter> i can see you
<redkiwi> live
<dholbach> jono, looks like we're live :)
<xubuntuisbetter> sexy
<jdrab> yes
<Richie442> yay!
<dholbach> :-D
<jdrab> we see you!
<jdrab> :D
<dddkiddd> i can see you
<Acil> i can see :)
<tegnel> so it my firt way to be hear
<Battaglin> I seee you... ( Shakin that a.. ) :-P
<austin_powers_12> yep!
<ZionPTM> Can't watch on YouTube for Android. :(
<pritz> ok...everything clear! looks to be live!
<dholbach> if you ask questions, please make sure you prefix them with QUESTION: so they standout
<jdrab> awesome
<SimonK1> QUESTION: is wayland like qt 2 Years ago? So is it just not "good enough" atm or is it like gnome-shell, to which Ubuntu won't switch "back"?
<Battaglin> thnx
<Siper> wat
<janepatrick> a good update
<mutahhar> hi everyboy
<kgunn>  http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8
<janepatrick> good one
 * janepatrick slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<jono> get your questions in folks
<jono> type 'QUESTION' and then your question
<krrish> Hye
<Siper> QUESTION
<blydro> yes?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: how is "click" handling architectures x86, armhf and multi-arch?
<cheerockie> Hello everyone
<kgunn> SimonK1: wrt your earlier question about wayland, i wouldn't want to draw on any historical analogies or go into any expansion on reasons that have already been discussed at length about our choice, but rather just a statement that our efforts are going into mir
<Ravinj> Can we have Ubuntu supporting 3D printing
<docwes> Hi all
<SimonK1> kgunn, i see
<Siper> QUESTION: What about Mir?
<kgunn> SimonK1: wrt click..I'm not completely certain what you're after...can you rephrase/expand maybe ?
<kgunn> Siper: in the next hour (top of the hour) we're going to have an expanded session on mir
<dholbach> kgunn, I'll take SimonK1's question
<SimonK1> QUESTION: [rephrased] do I, as a developer, have to pack one click-package per supported architecture?
<dholbach> (and answer in a bit once we get to the Q&A)
<kgunn> dholbach: SimonK1 sorry....thot it was a ques about "click" like mouse input :) sorry
<unixpablo> I have to many problems with the X11 and a think that the Wayland will go to the same way.
<jono> get your questions in folks :-)
<unixpablo> So I support 100% the Mir project. Congratulation to the Ubuntu.
<SimonK1> QUESTION: [rephrased] If I'm developing a huge app, do I have to upload my data-files for every architecture with my "click"-package?
<dholbach> SimonK1, short answer: initially yes, implementation of "fat packages" (shipping code for multiple architectures in one package) is still being discussed - one good summary of the current discussion here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00067.html
<dholbach> in the first incarnation of click and the appstore you'll have to upload them separately AFAIK, but make yourself heard on the mailing list - just join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-appstore-developers
<jono> any other questions, folks?
<jono> I will go through them in a second
<jdrab> QUESTION: in Canonicals individual contribution agreement ( http://www.canonical.com/sites/default/files/active/images/Canonical-HA-CLA-ANY-I.pdf ) - section 2.3 there is this line "We may license the Contribution under any license, including copyleft,permissive, commercial, or proprietary licenses." Can you explain how this applies to mir and unity if someone from "community" contributes to mir or unity? According to CAL it possible for
<jdrab>  Canonical to lock this software under some proprietary license,right? I'm asking because of some FUD out there.
<who_me> QUESTION: How will switching from open-source video drivers to proprietary ones work since Mir will probably only work on the open-source ones in 13.10. Will it be easy to revert back from proprietary to open-source ones?
<mramm> QUESTION: (just a reminder) What is the charm championship?  How much can I win, and how can I find out more?
<jdrab> mramm: https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/P5SGqTwxBKm
<who_me> QUESTION: Are there plans to add never versions of proprietary video drivers to Ubuntu 12.04 to support newer cards from Nvidia (the 700 series) and AMD?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Are "click"-packages build to expand the "requested api"s? Now we have "Ubuntu-SDK" how likely will this change?
<dholbach> SimonK1, I'm not sure what "requested api's" means?
<kgunn> who_me: wrt open source vs proprietary drivers on mir, the current xmir has a fallback mechanism which will continue boot in "standalone X" if it discovers you have drivers that aren't supporting the mir driver model
<jdrab> QUESTION: how do i get rid of that second cursor in xmir? :)
<SimonK1> dholbach: the "one depency", which this package has. All "click"-packages are (currently) depending on ubuntu-sdk
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Am I currently able to listen to mp3 via ubuntu-music-app?
<dholbach> SimonK1, ah yes - to be honest, I'm not quite sure how additional (non-SDK dependencies) are being handled - I think last I heard was something about bundling, but I can find out for you
<kgunn> jdrab: i'm not a lawyer, but i believe the spirit wrt licensing is about discouraging fragmentation
<jdrab> SimonK1: you have a lot of questions :D
<dholbach> as I said: a good place to ask is the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-appstore-developers mailing list
<SimonK1> jdrab, I've missed the last one by one hour :(
<SimonK1> because of UTC to MET confusion
<kgunn> jdrab: wrt second cursor, working on it :)....however its a nice cheap way to know your on xmir :)
<jdrab> kgunn: i personaly think that the software is safe if it's under gnu gpl but there are a lot of trolls and ugly people out there who will bash canonical because of CAL :]
<SimonK1> dholbach, I know about the "bundling"-plans. What I'm asking about is an older idea of "Frameworks" (QT-Framework, GTK-Framework, SDL-Framework, ...)
<dholbach> SimonK1, I don't know about any of these, I'm afraid
<mramm> https://juju.ubuntu.com/charm-championship/
<SimonK1> dholbach, i see... Maybe this is just something that will pop up then^^
<SimonK1> * pop up later then
<Chirag> why still we need OS to install manually... why it couldnt be on cloud so we can login easily and operate our data....
<unixpablo> When the friend-app will come to the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I won't use a version no-LTS of this system, is to hard for me.
<unixpablo> ?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: What FPS-difference (in percentage) between XMir and X.org are planed for 13.10 (see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_xmir_benchmark&num=1 for background infos)
<Chirag> New LTS release is better or  worst than 12.04
<jdrab> kgunn: so that second cursor in xmir, is it supposed to move on different speed than the primary one? :D
<Chirag> in 12.04 many issues and lot's of bugs found afterwards
<BobbieD> QUESTION: Is there a list of the supported video driver MIR will support on Ubuntu? I have an old Radeon HD 5400
<jdrab> wee 2hours that's awesome 8)
<cooldudeabhi> about gaming on ubuntu: every dev is producing games for windows but its still to hard to install games like gta4 with wine.....are u guys planning to launch an app with mount .exe better so everyone can easily switch over to ubuntu completly?
<SimonK1> Oha, someone is hitting the keyboard^^
<Chirag> libreoffice has lots of issues ... please ssolved it first
<Ika> QUESTION how will mir compare to X in terms of game performance?
<who_me> QUESTION: Will Qt and GTK support Mir or will Canonical have to maintain separate patches?
<Blastodon> is the youtube window stuck on the circle loading screen for anyone else?
<jdrab> Blastodon: nope
<Billynkid> Blastodon:not here
<Blastodon> well let me refresh
<Blastodon> Ok now it's saying please stand by
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will I have one big XMir window, with "emulated sub-windows" on my Mir-Desktop (like starting wine with an emulated desktop resolution) or will every Window be a window composized/decorated by Mir?
<kgunn> SimonK1: you can think in xmir its still x with compiz as you windowmgr/compositor....with mir as an addition, being a system-compositor (e.g. greeter & desktop could not be blended nicely, flicker free start)
<kgunn> Ika: we do plan to add bypass composition so hopefully it will be roughly the same...from an overhead perspective the game has to do its rendering bit via gl...composition bypass simply allows for avoiding what ends up being a full screen copy (read/write of pixels)...this is kind of standard industry fare
<SimonK1> kgunn, i fear my question wasn't as clear as i hoped: If I have an "legacy - application" running on XMir, which has 2 Windows, will Mir just show something like a "virtual desktop" with 2 windows, decorated by "compiz"?
<RAOF> SimonK1: From Mir's perspective (at the moment) XMir is just a single big fullscreen window.
<Ika> sounds like a bad turn for linux gaming
<SimonK1> RAOF, i see _=
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will every fullscreen-game be able to ruin my desktop-resolution if the game segfaults, like in X?
<slangasek> Ika: gaming will typically be full-screen and use the bypass feature olli mentioned will be implemented
<slangasek> as RAOF is currently describing :)
<olli> slangasek, we have quite some lag between stream and IRC I believe
<slangasek> quite possibly!  hello, greetings from the future
<olli> tvoss, pls share your diffstat again
<olli> this is to support xmir impact on vanilla x
<tvoss> olli, here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797514/
<jdrab> QUESTION: can you explain the difference for me as a user when using server allocated buffers in mir and client allocated buffers aka "how the wayland is doing it" ? mir is using server allocated buffers because of arm right?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will I be able to set a color-profile per monitor?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Is Mir tested against FPS- or Powerusage-regressions?
<HappyHoward> @jdrab wayland can do server side buffer allocation too.
<SimonK1> QUESTION: If Mir is more strickt with inputs and outputs. Will this restrict the VNC/Teamviewer-usage?
<jdrab> HappyHoward: hmm didn't know about it
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Is the "middle-click-past" of selected text available in Mir?
<RAOF> SimonK1: Shell-dependent. In XMir? Sure. For Unity8 we probably won't have three separate clipboard mechanisms, though ☺
<RAOF> jdrab: There's no difference as a user between server allocated and client allocated buffer.
<slangasek> oh no, you're not getting rid of middle-click paste in Unity 8?!
<SimonK1> :( that is the reason why i can't use Win8 anymore^^
<slangasek> I may have to rethink my support of this strategy now ;-)
<SimonK1> @slangasek we have to start a revolt^^
<slangasek> SimonK1: nah, I just have to convince RAOF to keep middle-click paste support, just without the multiple different clipboards ;-)
<SimonK1> ... no revolt? sad panda^^
<beuno> YES
<beuno> no more multiple clipboards FTW
<Richie442> QUESTION: Is there any possible chance, that 13.10 ( Mir and XMir with open- source drivers) will increase the performance of Ubuntu desktop respectively Unity 7?
<Klau3> Will 13.10 provide a flicker free boot and shutdown?
<slangasek> Richie442: it's possible, but any such result would be a fluke; the fact that Mir + XMir + Unity 7 still uses the existing X APIs means it will still have the same performance limitations as Unity 7 today - the performance limitations that generated interest in converting to a new architecture in the first place
<kgunn> Richie442: nope, it'll in effect be the same, you still have the full x stack there...xmir is just a system comp
<SimonK1> @slangasek, i fear I don't know "clipboards" this well. are "Middle-Click" and "Ctrl+V" two clipboards? or is "Middle-Click" by itself multiple clipboards?
<slangasek> SimonK1: the mouse cursor left-click-drag highlight, middle-click paste is one clipboard in X; ^C+^V is a different one
<slangasek> and some applications sync the two
<slangasek> but it's application-dependent
<SimonK1> I see
<kgunn> Klau3: flicker free is on the todo list, admittedly we're focusing on a couple of other things first...multimonitor, composition bypass
<Klau3> cool
<beuno> slangasek, and what are the chances that'll also fix the "copy from an app, close the app, loose the clipboard" problem?
<SimonK1> @slangasek, so if they are merged "^C + ^V" will do exactly the same as "Middle-Click"?
<kgunn> Klau3: something we/i want...just not quite ready to make a commitment statement here
<slangasek> beuno: I'm not the person to speak to that :)
<slangasek> SimonK1: that's the idea, yes
<RAOF> beuno: If we *don't* solve that problem it'll be a big.
<RAOF> s/big/bug/
<HappyHoward> QUESTION: Earlier you said you would break API/ABI at your whim. Is this still true?
<beuno> RAOF, woooooo! you'll close an early 5 digit bug!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334
<SimonK1> hm, thats sad though
<beuno> RAOF, and become my instant best friend
<RAOF> HappyHoward: I don't think we said that at all?
<beuno> I'll let my current best friend know their status is at risk
<HappyHoward> What did you sy then?
<popey> \o/ FINALLY! I'll have Ubuntu on my fridge!
<tvoss> popey, ;)
<beuno> RAOF, so I can assign that bug to you?  ;)
<RAOF> HappyHoward: That we don't support a *protocol* , and we make no guarantees that we won't break the protocol.
<HappyHoward> QUESTION: Regarding the API/ABI stability what is your stance. That may be a better question.
<RAOF> HappyHoward: Our API/ABI will stabilise and then we won't break it.
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will plymouth be using Mir? (I heared rumors^^)
<slangasek> SimonK1: we hope so
<slangasek> the code is yet to be written :)
<HappyHoward> RAOF: The protocol part sounds fine, since it's internal to mir.
<beuno> mramm, has the best hair in this hangout
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will I still be able to configure my Wacom? I'm using xsetwacom
<tvoss> slangasek, oh, we have a plymouth integration patch :)
<tvoss> slangasek, it was our test-bed for non-accelerated clients
<slangasek> tvoss: oh, hmm!  merge proposal on lp:ubuntu/plymouth, please
<tvoss> slangasek, +1 :)
<slangasek> robert_ancell had sent me a link to some code, but implied that it wasn't ready for prime time yet
<tvoss> slangasek, I will check with alf :)
<slangasek> ok, cool
<Nicolascage> I switched to ubuntu and i'm loving it, thanks guitar and glasses dude! (forgot your name, sorry!)
<beuno> lol jono ^
<who_me> QUESTION: Will Mir make it easier for people trying to write a screen recording application?
<glome> QUESTION: Does Mir use server or client side window decorations?
<slangasek> jono: sorry, that's the sound of my laptop taking off because I don't have Unity 8 here yet to reduce its power consumption
<popey> hah, i can hear someone's laptop about to take off..
<jono> slangasek, :-)
<popey> Go Google hangout plugin, go!
<who_me> thanks, this has been great
<popey> nice work guys
<jdrab> wee awesome 2hours
<Richie442> nice :)
<Richie442> Bye all... :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> hey folks
<hippyjake> hi jono!
<FlyingPig> hi jono :)
<jono> howdy :-)
<sdk> YEAH !
<FlyingPig> woohoo
<hippyjake> your on!
<JoshStrobl> We can see you streaming
<hippyjake> intertubes
<drparny> Aye!
<Kouakou> We see you .. !!!
<pinguy> I can see you on the interwebs
<Jarrick> Hello!
<JoshStrobl> Bacon, you're on...
<FMGrungekid> Good evening, sire!
<pinguy> Question: Ubuntu touch have any hardware vendors yet? If not have you tried Sony? They are very open and are willing to support open source. They are working on a FireFox OS phone.
<hippyjake> QUESTION? What are the advantages to the new click package?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: The last Q&A on the ubuntu on air Youtube channel is from April 24th, are there any plans to upload the more recent Q&As?
<sebsebseb> ok in ehre now,  was seeing video first :d
<Kouakou> QUESTION: I barely got my 4 monitors to work on Ubuntu albeit with issues .. what has MIR got to offer those of us with multiple (read more than 2 ) monitors ??
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: While this question may have been answered before, would you consider the Mir display server an alpha or go as far as to say it is a pre-alpha stage, considering it still utilizes an X compatibility layer? (Hence XMir).
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Would Mir solve issues related to dynamic graphic card switching, even per application. X11 still requires a restart of the X.Org session.
<jono> http://insights.ubuntu.com/articles/blogs/differentiation-without-fragmentation/
<drparny> QUESTION: I'm a bit new here. So, what is canonical doing to make available apps for Ubuntu Touch? say like firefox, whatsapp etc etc?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What are your comments about  the lead developer of Kubuntu formally a Canonical employee saying that Kubuntu won't be supporting Mir at all,  making that quite clear in fact,  X and then Wayland later on.
<binmosa> Will Ubuntu touch have cloud services, such as what exists in Android? What make it unique and different from Android ?
<jdrab> QUESTION: are there any plans to transfer openid service from launchpad to ubuntu one?
<hippyjake> QUESTION: Who is the American operator that signed on?
<JoshStrobl> hippyjake -> Doubtful they can reveal that at this moment in time :\
<drparny> QUESTION: Will ubuntu phones be available as said? (on awesome H/W hopefully)? I'm holding myself from getting Android ones :( :D
<hippyjake> I just heard him say something to that effect JoshStrodl thanks
<pinguy> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch use a PPA system for apps?
<Guest3018> QUESTION: What are typical customization options for carriers in Ubuntu Touch?
<pinguy> QUESTION: What is the state of Ubuntu TV? I haven't heard much about that. Same as Ubuntu for Android. Are these projects now abandonware?
<xyzabc> QUESTION: Will 14.04 lts use xmir+unity7 or mir+unity8 by default? Thanks!
<naum> question: can you recompile most of the kde and gnome packages under Mir? Do you even need to do that?
<pinguy> So Mir doesn't work with Unity 7 so you need another layer to make it work (xMir)? Isn't this going to cause all sorts of problems? This will be a nightmare to fix bugs as it won't be clear if its an bug with xMir or Mir.
<naum> question: When Unity8 under Mir becomes available as a preview in 13.10 will we be able to run "old" apps with xmir?
<jdrab> naum: please use CAPS for 'question' it will be easier for jono to spot your questions ;)
<naum> :(
<naum> okay
<number22> QUESTION: what will be fate of ubuntu brainstorm
<naum> i forgot about that
<jdrab> number22: it's dead afaik :D
<diska> when we will see first phone in europe?
<pinguy> QUESTION: Now Ubuntu is using Mir, is Compiz dead?
<pinguy> I saw this coming Months ago with Mir. I spoke to Mark about it here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116915640151584325691/posts/5fkV79YY62o?cfem=1
<drparny> I mean will ubuntu phones be available in october as Mark said? Will be it available in the US?
<drparny> QUESTION: Will ubuntu phones be available in october as Mark said? Will be it available in the US?
<naum> QUESTION: What about services/apps from major companies, e.g., Google, Netflix, etc.?
<naum> QUESTION: On Ubuntu Phone.
<pinguy> Isn't scopes still mainly place holders?
<number22> QUESTION: do you have any idea about the green dragon that mark shuttleworth uses on his blog/g+ etc
<pinguy> http://insights.ubuntu.com/articles/blogs/differentiation-without-fragmentation/
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Unity 8  is the re done QT/QML Unity?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Do you think Nvidia will have their drivers ready for Mir by 14.04?
<pinguy> Anyone having problems with the stream?
<binmosa> What about developing for Ubuntu on other platform (Windows - Mac ) ? Is it only available using Ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: 15 minutes guitar time, if not enough questions? :d
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Mark has a plane? :O
<jdrab> :D
<xfg> QUESTION: metalica or megadeth?
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: What did you think of Man of Steel?
<jdrab> QUESTION: why is mark posting photos on google plus from iphone? :]
<pinguy> QUESTION: how long did it take to grow that awesome beard :)
<drparny> QUESTION: I understand canonical is in discussion with operators about Ubuntu for Android. So can we expect the source code and binaries available for specific hardware after they release one or few tailored handsets?
<Anil> Is python still preferred language for development on Ubuntu, like stated in that tutorial about quickly (which I can't find anymore)?
<micah2> QUESTION: outside of the core apps, what are the applications that you feel will be most important to helping Ubuntu Touch launch with a bang?
<Jarrick> How about an update on your BBQ action.  ;)
<D_shipp> Ok so my question is you were saying the carriers will be bale to customize touch they way they want it to look will we be able to undo or change what they do so we do not have to love with what they do.
<binmosa> My question didn't appear ?
<binmosa> What about developing for Ubuntu on other platform (Windows - Mac ) ? Is it only available using Ubuntu ?
<jdrab> jono: there's no one behhind you today :|
<jdrab> as usual :D
<theblackdog> what kind of architecture will the hi-low end phone version be? (ARM, x68, x64) and whats about launching desktop aplications on the phone
<theblackdog> and a yes for guitar ;)
<pinguy> QUESTION: Not sure if you can answer this, but 3 network in the UK has an odd 3G network. When I was making an android ROM I had to work on enabling AMR-WB: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35463164#post35463164
<PipIWYG> I might come onto this late, but I was wondering... I seem to struggle to run the unity-next release, which I had running fine before on 12.10. Any tips?
<mhall119> theblackdog: I don't see x86/64 phones taking off any time soon
<mhall119> PipIWYG: you need to be on Ubuntu 13.10 to develop and run Unity 8
<PipIWYG> ok. tks
<pinguy> lol
<ubuntourist> QUESTION: Mark DOESN'T have his own private spacecraft? ;-)
<number22> QUESTION: beard or moustache
<sebsebseb> First guitar vote. Guitar!
<number22> +guitar
<micah2> you should try the mustache!
<pulu_> yes guitar
<pinguy> QUESTION: My bad lol. Do you have anyone working on Modems for Ubuntu Touch. Each network work on their own. But the 3 network uses an odd bandwidth.
<Anil> Is python still preferred language for development on Ubuntu, like stated in that tutorial about quickly (which I can't find anymore)?
<pulu_> QUESTION: is there some reasoning behind the fact that there is so little customisation offered on unity? Why stuff on unity tweak-tool are not included default?
<Will87> QUESTION: Is python still preferred language for development on Ubuntu, like stated in that tutorial about quickly (which I can't find anymore)?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Have you ever used MacOS X?
<sebsebseb> Will87: Python is the prefered sure
<sebsebseb> FlyingPig: of course he has
<sebsebseb> FlyingPig: oh thought you put heard, but he's probably used it before
<pinguy> QUESTION: Request, Hotel California
<mhall119> Anil: C++ or QML are the prefered languages for writing apps
<bvincent> can apt-get be used for more then installing stuff
<mhall119> C is the prefered language for writing scopes
<mhall119> bvincent: it can be used for removing stuff too :)
<bvincent> oh
<naum> QUESTION: whose idea was ubuntuonair? Why? Are the other canonical developers happy about answering questions from the crowd that much in the open?
<mhall119> naum: there is now a weekly on-air with Canonical engineers to answer questions about what they're working on
<Anil> OK now I'm confused :) Which one is the way to go? Python / C / C++ / QML
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Will there ever be a double flavor of your Q&A again?
<bvincent> can you make a new type of login screen for ubuntu
<Anil> so QML...
<Will87> yup
<ubuntourist> Anil & Will87: Consider looking at the tutorials at http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<pinguy> Jono had the same problem with my family with Gnome 2.3. They kept deleting icons for the top bar including the Menu icon
<mhall119> Anil: if you want to write apps for the desktop *and* phone, go with QML
<pinguy> they are shy :)
<Will87> QUESTION: Unity 8: What is the factor that decides if its tablet/desktop view? Screen resolution? Hardware?
<bvincent> can you make a login screen
<pinguy> QUESTION: ever thought about making the Q&A open on G+ hangout?
<naum> QUESTION: any ideas on how to make ubuntuonair more interesting to news reporters?
<number22> QUESTION: whats on lunch
<pinguy> So anyone can join
<naum> yeah, what's for lunch
<bvincent> can you make a login screen with a sdk
<pinguy> yes that what I meant
<Will87> QUESTION: Unity 8 What happens with high res tablets? for example: 2560*1600 vs desktop 1920*1080
<naum> bon appetit
<jdrab> Will87: yes
<bvincent> thank you
<pinguy> oh wow. 2hr went quick
<jdrab> Will87: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9AzRxsnfTE
<pinguy> *oh wow. 2hr went quickly
<mhall119> Will87: Unity 8 uses resolution independent "grid units" for sizes, so on high-pixel-density screens it will use more pixels-per-gridunit
<mhall119> so it will be the same physical size
<Will87> thanks
<Yuki> hello
<pinguy> Thanks jono for the QA. Nice to know you are still involved with the community
<sebsebseb> pinguy: of course he is, it's his job
<pinguy> sebsebseb, lol, true
<jono> thanks!
<pinguy> sebsebseb,  Well at least it gave me the option to talk about Sony being involved with Open Source and that they need to look into AMR-WB
<pinguy> Something Canonical need to look into but hard to talk to them about
<pinguy> Doing this Q&A I am hoping jono go's away and looks into it
<pinguy> jono, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptive_Multi-Rate_Wideband
<pinguy> http://www.xperiablog.net/2013/05/09/sony-working-on-premium-firefox-os-handset/
<pinguy> Better link for sony: http://developer.sonymobile.com/2013/02/27/experimental-firefox-os-software-for-xperia-e-available-for-developers-rom/
<sebsebseb> pinguy: I think Sony generaly don't care much about  Linux etc
<pinguy> sebsebseb, you are joking right?
<sebsebseb> pinguy: I mean take the PS3  and the Linux option being removed thing for example
<pinguy> sebsebseb, that was because you could hack the PS3 using the Other OS option
<pinguy> Thats why it was removed
<sebsebseb> I think Sony aren't that popular in the phone market to,  and so yes may support things like FIrefox OS  and even Ubuntu Phone for that matter, whatever it takes for them to become a bit bigger of a name basicaly
<sebsebseb> pinguy: plus the FSF has boycott Sony stickers and what not even, becasue of  certian  bad stuff they have done in the past, the rootkit thing etc
<sebsebseb> plus why are theo Sony Vaio's so expensive? they aren't that great really,  in fact I broke on years ago
<pinguy> sebsebseb, I do some work on XDA, not much but some. Sony are by far the most open company I have dealt with. They released the kernel sources for the Sony Z before the phone was even released
<sebsebseb> maybe so, but  Intel are open to with drivers for that.  also Sony is a OEM as well, but where are those  pre installed  Desktop LInux systems for example, right there aren't any as far as I know
<ichhabegrosseeie> yo
<sebsebseb> pinguy: to be honest I don't think many of these companies care much about  free software, as in from a moral software advantages point of view,  it's just open source for them really, a good developmetn model possbily  that can make them more money
<sebsebseb> ichhabegrosseeie: hi
<ichhabegrosseeie> well, I'm out
<ichhabegrosseeie> good bye
<pinguy> Sony are one of the few people that let you unlock your phone with the imei
<pinguy> They have a page setup on their site
<sebsebseb> pinguy: companies arne't people, they are however groups of people
<pinguy> sebsebseb, I know. But you get what I mean
<sebsebseb> altough someone did say to me the other day that apparnatly in USA,  comapnies are known as people now or whatever he was saying hmm
<sebsebseb> pinguy: Sony  have done some quite bad things in the past the rootkit thing etc.   Sony like most companies lock people into their products or try to.  the  Blueray players, the PS3  etc etc.  at the end of the day companies like that don't really care that much about our freedoms if at all really, they just care about making more money etc
<pinguy> sebsebseb, Network providers force Sony to lock the bootloader. But they have a page on their site on how to unlock it: http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/instructions
<sebsebseb> also mobile phones are quite propritary/commerical not that open really etc in general
<sebsebseb> and that's why I hope Firefox OS and   Ubuntu Phone will succede
<pinguy> sebsebseb, you do know that network providers will tell Firefox OS and Ubuntu Touch that they will need away to lock the bootloader?
<sebsebseb> there will be certaine requirements sure, since how that market is like
<pinguy> Sony, Android etc. want to be open, but network providers tell them if they don't lock down the hardware and OS they they won't sell the phones
<pinguy> It's sad, but it is how it is
<sebsebseb> well that's the kind of stuff that happens when money sucking companies are in charge of things!
<pinguy> It's why Sony have made it as simple as possible to be able to unlock their phones.
<sebsebseb> pinguy: it's the kind of reason why Richard Stallman will refues to use a phone :d
<sebsebseb> or his own anyway
<pinguy> Samsung are the same
<sebsebseb> pinguy: it's sad that phones are nothing, but products really
<sebsebseb> there isn't really a phone project if you get what I mean
<sebsebseb> a project and a product being differnet
<sebsebseb> in this context
<pinguy> All Samsung hardware is open. The kernel is fully open-sourced
<pinguy> It's the network providers that lock down the phone
<pinguy> I have been involved in mobile phone for the last 6 months or so. I do believe desktop PC will die out and will only be used to develop programs on.
<sebsebseb> pinguy: I think lap tops and desktop pc's are here to stay for man years to come
<pinguy> Because of this I am doing a lot of work with Android. But I am hoping Ubuntu Touch does well so I can start work on that
<sebsebseb> ,but yes tablets and phones are starting to become more popular realy
<pinguy> At the moment I honestly believe Ubuntu Touch won't do all that well. There is somethings I like about it, but overall it has nothing on Android at the moment. But it is a VERY early OS.
<pinguy> One thing I love about Ubuntu Touch is the light client feature. Where you can plug the phone into a TV or monitor and have a Full OS
<pinguy> At the moment that isn't part of Ubuntu Touch. But when it is, it will be a killer feature
<pinguy> I bought the Atrix HD just because I could run a full OS off of my phone
<pinguy> they where way ahead for the times
<pinguy> It was called Wedtop
<pinguy> *webtop
<pinguy> Here is a video showing it off https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWORT8-jyoo
<pinguy> In that video. everything that is being shown is from a phone that was released February 22, 2011
<pinguy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_Atrix_4G
<pinguy> Webtop was ground breaking at the time. I don't think people really understood how ground breaking it was at the time
<pinguy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_Atrix_4G#Webtop
<pinguy> It was a shame. I wanted to work on Webtop. The code is open-sourced ( http://sourceforge.net/motorola/motorola-webtop/home/Home/ ) but the kernel to get it working wasn't. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1919735
<pinguy> on XDA I am pinguy1982
<pinguy> http://supportmymoto.com/
<wamari> yeaaaaaaah!!!!
<wamari> when do you expect ubuntu phone to be released?
<wamari> QUESTION: when do you expect ubuntu phone to be released, what specifications be reuqired to run it?
<Guest82339> how to develop any application thats works on desktop and even in mobile
<Guest82339> ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-04
<mainmeister> Yes you look good
<guille> Si!
<dholbach> good morning
<boom> hey folks
<fr33r1d3> isn't it suppost to start now?
<bvincent> i can
<bvincent> do you do other software
<bvincent> Question‎: do you do other software
<bvincent> it will
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-05
<ashima> To learn minimum  and useful commands for ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-07
<it> test it
<vamshi> hello
<vamshi> speak few lines on ubuntu mobile os
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
<William> i am back
<tej> ok
<tej> u dere
<tej> exit
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-01
<ptidav38090> skype charging batterie
<ptidav38090> that's a problem sound
<ptidav38090> on phone
<ptidav38090> that's a NC 11O
<ptidav38090> HP sound problem due
<ptidav38090> :)
<ptidav38090> i hear you on air
<ptidav38090> what a problem...
<ptidav38090> sounc mic or mp3 sound
<ptidav38090> *sound
<ptidav38090> i call you
<ptidav38090> skype or google + no diffence
<ptidav38090> server
<ptidav38090> DRDY is a good connectivity to hdd
<ptidav38090> :)
<ptidav38090> thag
<ptidav38090> g
<ptidav38090> thanks
<ptidav38090> maybe is just connectivity
<ptidav38090> bad self :à
<ptidav38090> i'm i all over try it
<ptidav38090> because i have other cable :)
<ptidav38090> is sure
<ptidav38090> one life to do that
<ptidav38090> debug38090
<ptidav38090> g
<ptidav38090> g
<ptidav38090> too bad to do that
<ptidav38090> 1+1+2+1
<ptidav38090> haha
<ptidav38090> ?
<ptidav38090> top 100?
<ptidav38090> create 2 is difficulte
<ptidav38090> few interesting
<ptidav38090> few to do that
<ptidav38090> old to new
<ptidav38090> just understand
<dholbach> good morning
<skyh3ck> i always get problem with my wifi on ubuntu 14.04
<skyh3ck> anyone can help
<skyh3ck> hi anyone can help
<deneme> helo
<dpm> hi all o/
<dpm> bear with us one minute
<dpm> we're fixing the video feed on ubuntuonair.com
<mhall119> if you still don't see the video on ubuntuonair.com refresh your page and it should be there now
<popey> Ask away!
<Konrad> :D
<AndChat507> What is the status of ubuntu edge phone? Did it go away?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, AndChat507.
<AndChat507> QUESTION, what is the status of the ubuntu edge phone?
<belkinsa> They got it, AndChat507.  But there is a delay between the video and chat
<popey> thanks AndChat507
<AndChat507> Thnx
<fdsasdfasdfasfdd> QUESTION: It seems like most of the activity on #ubuntu-app-devel happens during the workday in the USA, is there a better way to get answers in the evening(In the Americas) besides IRC?
<slovakboy> Does exist something like BlueStacks App Player for ubuntu 14.04? I would like to run android apps on ubuntu with no need of switching OS.
<fdsasdfasdfasfdd> Thanks for the answer!
<Kalle> QUESTION I feel like the ports of Ubuntu Touch to Android Phones slowed down after the initial hype and now it's hard to get on the train, because the documentation is confusing and/or outdated. Is this because Ubuntu for Devices will be more of an OEM thing or do you plan to maintain the aftermarket status for different devices like CyanogenMod does??
<dholbach> Kalle, I'd say it's more of a problem that everybody who could write docs on porting is a bit busy right now
<Markcortbass> Could we expect Firefox OS apps optimized for Ubuntu Phone OS?
<mhall119> Markcortbass: what do you mean by "optimized"?
<ivo_xavier> (QUESTION) In the first realese of ubuntu touch, the scopes(apps, music, etc) were in the bottom of the screen, like we seen in current unity 7. Now they are at the top, but i think this change is not the best way. In the first realese, we just need to tap the icon to change the scope. Why this move?
<Guest88116> If you post the Q&A 30 mins before it happening on youtube/facebook, you'd get a far higher view and question count
<anon1x1> Skype to ubuntu is not good as skype to windows. can you please improve that?
<Justaviewer> QUESTİON: As a person with little standard C knowledge, what does one need to learn contribute in kernel development or at least understand?  Does it requıere advance hardware knowledge on hardware/ chip level, or advance mathmatics...
<Markcortbass> Like the swipe functionalitys
<Kalle> Nice perspective! thanks
<mhall119> we need a community-team drinking game, where everybody takes a shot when someone says "flesh it out"
<Kalle> D:
<Kalle> mhall119 that will be deadly
<mhall119> very true
 * mhall119 is working on a FFOS->UbuntuSDK porting script, if anybody is interested in helping with it
<vasil_> QUESTION: will cononical go for the "flat" designlike ios/android/windows
<sarath> Is it live now ..:
<sarath> ?
<belkinsa> Yes
<sarath> great
<vasil_> QUESTION: Is ubuntu touch using opengl or will cononical make its own software
<belkinsa> Go on ubuntuonair.com to watch the stream.
<rafaee> QUESTION: Convergence: Don't you think that a phone powering a tablet(a la asus padfone) would be much too weak hardware-wise?
<rafaee> QUESTION: Power consumption/battery life is lower on ubuntu compared to windows. Why is that and does that apply to phones too?
<mhall119> rafaee: compare hardware specs between high-end phones and tablets
<sarath> power consumption or battery life ? which one is low
<jsix> downloaded kernels are usually much slower why
<mhall119> jsix: slower than what?
<sarath> #jsix i find it the iother way around
<jsix> than 3.2 kernels for ubuntu 12 4 ex
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<vasil_> QUESTION: Ubuntu maps.will it happen
<sarath> Am here for the first time ..Are we talking to ubuntu officials or users like me ..?
<SinceDapperDrake> Hello!
<ptidav38090> i change in bios windows or ubuntu
<dpm> hi SinceDapperDrake o/ :)
<sarath> #dpm what ?
<aquarius> sarath, dpm and popey (the two who are speaking) are part of the Canonical community team, as is mhall119 who is on irc here with us
<Kalle> QUESTION: Do you believe there will be different "window managers" for Ubuntu Phone, so we could have Xubuntu Phone or Ubuntu Phone Gnome Edition?
<SinceDapperDrake> dpm: hi! :D
<ptidav38090> no grub
<rafaee> mhall: what is the extra space in a tablet used for then?
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<ptidav38090> :)
<aquarius> rafaee, primarily the larger screen, and more battery
<ricmarques> QUESTION Was the "UCP (Ubuntu Certified Professional)" program completely abandoned by Canonical?
<rafaee> more battery, thats what i mean...
<mhall119> rafaee: storage space or screenspace?
<sarath> I have used fedora with raspberry pi and its pretty well documented aswell ..Can i use ubuntu aswell
<vasil_> QUESTION:When they are relesed will the ubuntu loaded phones have lockesd bootloaders
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<sarath> I have been using fedora for past three years and just switched to ubuntu
<aquarius> rafaee, but imagine the "tablet shell", into which you plug a phone -- that could have batteries in it
<ptidav38090> take different hard drive
<rafaee> mhall119: space to put components in :)
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<mhall119> sarath: the raspberry pi CPU is ARMv6, and Ubuntu is only built for ARMv7 and newer, so unfortunately it won't work
<ptidav38090> to many brutal legend
<aquarius> heman, prefix your question with "QUESTION" and then the team will see it
<sarath> ok
<mhall119> sarath: but AlanBell in the community was working on a project to build all of Ubuntu for ARMv6
<sarath> great to hera that
<mhall119> rafaee: ah, I think it's mostly used for bigger screens and batteries
<ptidav38090> robocop
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<heman> what about ubuntu gaming
<mhall119> heman: only ask once, start it with QUESTION
<mhall119> keep spamming and you'll be kicked out
<ptidav38090> hello mhall119
<rafaee> mhall119: I agree ... convinced, somehow.
<mhall119> hello ptidav38090
<Markcortbass> Thanks guys! I would love to have an BQ or Meizu Ubuntu Phone.
<sarath> i am using gnome3 with ubuntu which was the default environment for fedora ..But am getting errors upon login in ..ubuntu 1.04 on x64 intel
<ptidav38090> is great mhall119  i want a new bios more expressive
<rafaee> popey: mostly acpi i think.
<belkinsa> Thanks, aquarius.
<Yanpas> Q:Will the Ubuntu touch be so keyboard\mouse oriented as Cinnamon?
<belkinsa> And mhall119.
<mhall119> Yanpas: use the full word "QUESTION"
<aquarius> QUESTION: there were, a little while ago, some rather nice design mockups for a new iteration of the Ubuntu browser. Are they anywhere close to landing? I find the existing browser UI rather clunky...
<vasil_> QUESTION: how will canonical handle fragmentation
<mhall119> most of us have an IRC highlight on that, so we can pick out questions from general chatter
<ptidav38090> many mall
<sarath> mhall119 i am using gnome3 with ubuntu which was the default environment for fedora ..But am getting errors upon login in ..ubuntu 1.04 on x64 intel
<Yanpas> QUESTION:Will the Ubuntu touch be so keyboard\mouse oriented as  Cinnamon?
<ptidav38090> amd64
<mhall119> sarath: you can try asking for help in #ubuntu, that's our official support channel, or on askubuntu.com, unfortunately I don't use Gnome3 so I won't be much help to you there
<belkinsa> Would #ubuntu-gnome or whatever the channel name work too?
<sarath> am not asking for help it might sound so sorry about that..What i was about to ask is what would you suggest to use instead of Gnome3
<ptidav38090> i have a boot in 10000 rpm drive
<mhall119> belkinsa: if that's the channel for it, yeah
<sarath> and why ..If its a techy reasion
<sarath> i would like to know that
<vasil_> QUESTION: Is the ubuntu touch kernel made with c++ or is it using qt c++ assembly like other os kernels
<ptidav38090> like western digital
<ivo_xavier> QUESTION: I'm using ubuntu touch currently on nexus 4, and i must say, it looks promissing. But, i'm missing the option to switch off the vibration while typing a SMS. There's any plan to introduce this feature in the future on nexus 4?
<mhall119> sarath: if Gnome3 works well for you I'd suggest using it, I'm sure someone can help you fix your errors.  I personally use and love Unity though
<ptidav38090> 40 and 150 to temp
<sarath> ok
<ptidav38090> is good to be bad
<vasil_> QUESTION: Now that steam is releasing Steam os , how about an ubuntu gaming consol
<mhall119> ivo_xavier: I think it's planned, but it needs a full UX design spec for how and when to use vibrations
<vasil_> QUESTION: Why is the ubuntu browser in ubuntu 14.04 sooooooooooo crappy
<mhall119> vasil_: ever try Netscape 1.0? :)
<ptidav38090> i don't know to do
<ptidav38090> niouzefire
<vasil_> mhall119: You have a point
<ptidav38090> no?
<JonnyD> any plan to improve accessibility features for ubuntu?
<JonnyD> QUESTION: any plan to improve accessibility features for ubuntu?
<ptidav38090> amd 9850
<ptidav38090> first quadricore
<aquarius> heh, "our friend". Cheers, popey :)
<sarath> why still ubuntu like many other linux based operating systems are not well fit for high end graphics..I don't mean to be biased but that's what i experiances
<mhall119> with scare quotes
<sarath> i am using linux based os for past three years
<sarath> 2 in College and 1 now in my startup
<mhall119> sarath: high-end consumer graphics, or high-end professional graphics?
<sarath> professional graphic
<sarath> s
<aquarius> QUESTION: can I write scopes in JavaScript now? I remember some people saying that would be doable at some point...
<sarath> just being curious
<Justaviewer> QUESTÄ°ON :  What are the mid term objectives of Ubuntu( Desktop) ? On websites like omgubuntu, they only mention a few visual changes when a new version is released.
<belkinsa> popey, your video.
<mhall119> now granted it's been years, but I recall nvidia and amd having good support for their multi-thousand-dollar professional graphics cards on Linux/Unix
<aquarius> mhall119, ya, the scare quotes were audible ;)
<sarath> How about ubuntu writing native UI in HTML5 and (javascript or dart )..Can we expect that in near future
<mhall119> sarath: but that knowledge dates back to when SGI and Sun were still around, so it may be completely different now
<mhall119> sarath: HTML5 is a supported native toolkit in the Ubuntu SDK
<aquarius> QUESTION: please, please, please can we have an orientation lock on the phone, please :)
<sarath> OK ...i am not ito professional graphics so i never spent money of graphics card and all.
<mhall119> sarath: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/UbuntuUI/ lists our HTML5 UI components, they should look and work just like their QML equivalend
<sarath> But as such without the graphic capabilities of an external card i felt somewhere its itching
<sarath> mhall119 thanks
<ptidav38090> maybe is serial ata
<mhall119> np
<sarath> Dart ?
<mhall119> sarath: no, just Javascript
<sarath> Will we be able to dart been a primary language for dynamic tuff in UI of ubuntu
<Justaviewer> QUESTÄ°ON: How big is Canonical ? and your working conditions?
<mhall119> I think, daker would know better than I though, he's been heavily involved in all of our HTML5 support
<ptidav38090> Justaviewer: ?
<SinceDapperDrake> QUESTION: it'll be nice to see a plug and play support for the bluetooth speakers/headsets, it takes a lot tweaking to get them working right now. Have you received this suggestion before?
<vasil_> QUESTION:The ubuntu browser crashes and it doesnt have tabs html consol etc
<mhall119> Justaviewer: "my livingroom" is my working condition :)
<mhall119> vasil_: it has tabs, they're just not always visible in the current UI
<mhall119> vasil_: if you press the "Activities" button it will show you history, tabs and bookmarks
<vasil_> mhall119: if it has tabe where can i finde them
<mhall119> vasil_: see previous comment :)
<vasil_> mhall119: Thanks
<Justaviewer> @mhall119 , :) I see, sounds comfy
<daker> sarath: you can already do that, you can write HTML5 apps that 99,99% will look like QML apps
<mhall119> Justaviewer: depends on whether I'm at my desk or on my couch :)
<mhall119> daker: specifically sarath was asking about Dart support instead of Javascript
<aquarius> daker, is it possible to get at the browser console remotely?
<vasil_> QUESTION: Now with the new google web api, will ubuntu have the same thing where you can integrate apps in the browser(desktop and mobile)and for the consol i amtalking about making unity for a living room pc
<daker> aquarius: their is a branch that has been merged recently https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/618 we just need to switch that ON on the browser once the new oxide is released
<sarath> daker , dude i was working primarily on python [hobby stuff].Now i heard a lot about Dart gonna rule the webspace and gone through it interesting ..It seems to be more promising for desktop applications aswell So it would be great if we could make use of dart in ubuntu
<sarath> Dart looks like javascript for 2014+
<sarath> :)
<daker> sarath: we are thinking about moving to webcomponents, which will give us simplicity of the HTML declaration and control over the JS API
<vasil_> Is anyone here having problems with drivers in ubuntu 14.04 more specifically instaling them they are working for some time and they just stop working
<sarath> OK
<sarath> Cool
<aquarius> daker, cool -- vasil_ that means that getting at the browser console is coming.
<SinceDapperDrake> thank you too! you've done a great job on Ubuntu
<Justaviewer> Thanks, have a good day everybody :)
<aquarius> sarath, I would not put your hopes in dart if I were you ;)
<SinceDapperDrake> dpm: thanks.
<SinceDapperDrake> popey: thanks
<dpm> thanks everyone, see you next week at the same time! o/
<sarath> mhall119 What   about ubuntu mobile android is coming up with android wear and i have been attending some metups about that aswell ....
<dpm> any other questions in the meantime, feel free to ping us on IRC
<daker> aquarius: you already get console messages on the terminal
<ptidav38090> no grub needed
<sarath> What level of hardware and sensor support are we providing for ubuntu phone
<mhall119> sarath: are you asking about an Ubuntu watch? :)
<ptidav38090> thanks mhall119
<aquarius> daker, ah, I meant doing remote console debugging of the phone browser, not running the phone browser on the desktop :)
<ricmarques> dpm: Thanks! :-) And thanks for your answer about the UCP (Ubuntu Certified Professional). If you can get info from some of your colleagues from Canonical, I'd appreciate it (it's not urgent for me, I'm just curious).
<ptidav38090> joyerie
<aquarius> thank you dpm and popey
<daker> aquarius: yes this will come once that version of oxide is released, you'll get the standard blink/webkit devtools
<mhall119> good Q&A dpm and popey
<aquarius> daker, woooo
<popey> thanks!
<sarath> nope ...Just ubuntu mobile as android has gone beyoond that and they have a lot of integration stuff that makes people stick to it..Are we planning to take ubuntu mobile to a better level that it can launch a ubuntu wear may be
<sarath> with kind of support and integration that android gives
<aquarius> daker, also, impressed a dude yesterday by running html5test on the phone's browser and then having him try it on his iphone ;)
<ptidav38090> let it be
<sarath> using and writing code on android aswll its not pure open source
<mhall119> sarath: we absolutely plan on improving and growing Ubuntu mobile, but as to what devices or areas we might take it, well we'll have to wait for official announcements on those kinds of things
<ptidav38090> ext4?
<daker> aquarius: :)
<sarath> I just cant accept that ..saying its OSS and in reality not atall
<sarath> for example gcm for xmpp communication
<aquarius> popey, dpm, on a more serious note, I'm not sure that having a designer show up once every six months to answer questions will help much. Having the design thinking be more visible and the team interact more with the community would be rather better...
<sarath> google play integration for most of the services \
<mhall119> aquarius: ack
<sarath> being a must ..
<ptidav38090> note "serious"
<sarath> Will ubuntu on mobile would be Open Source [purely "open source"]
<ptidav38090> i have problem to do in first sarath mhall119
<mhall119> ptidav38090: ?
<ptidav38090> DRDY
<dpm> aquarius, I agree and we're actually working on that, we had lengthy conversations with the Design team about it in the Malta sprint
<mhall119> sarath: everything on our device images, with the exception of some driver blobs from Android, is open source
<ptidav38090> thank you dpm
<ptidav38090> die
<mhall119> well, that escalated quickly
<ptidav38090> when i'm with engeneer yes
<ptidav38090> Bios
<sarath> ptidav38090 have problem on what ..?
<sarath> may i ask
<ptidav38090> can i ask with, "ssd"
<ptidav38090> goodbye bs37
<ptidav38090> \o/
<no_mu> Question, is this channel always active? o.o
<Nothing_Much> So as I asked...
<Nothing_Much> Is this channel always active?
<Nothing_Much> Cuz like, I'd like to ask a buncha questions during a live stream
<snizzo> mhall119: Some phone operators aren't still working with ubuntu touch, is this hardware related or software related? Will this be fixed?
<k1l> Nothing_Much: this channel is always open but its used for the live sessions that take place in that time.
<Nothing_Much> k1l: Awesome, that's what I wanted to know
<Nothing_Much> Will there be notifications when there's a stream going on?
<k1l> Nothing_Much: there is a schedule on the ubuntuonair.com page
<Nothing_Much> k1l: yeah but I'd like a *right there* constant reminder, you know?
<Nothing_Much> oh my
<jose> Nothing_Much: follow us on twitter
<Nothing_Much> jose: oh really? Link? :D
<jose> Nothing_Much: see /topic
<Nothing_Much> Sweet~!
<Nothing_Much> !
<jose> now you'll get all updates :)
<ricmarques> Bye everyone! Thanks again dpm and popey! :-)
<debooooo> heyyyyyy
<debooooo> how can i get ubuntu on android?!!!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest94807> hi all
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-03
<Drew_Neilson> Does anyone know what happened to Ubuntu On Air's schedule?  There are no entries in Google Calendar
<david___> what do you have planned for utopic unicorn?
<marafee1243> hello whats up
<jamal> hey
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<florica> join #BlueNet
<florica> ups, scuze
<florica> sory
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-05
<me> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-30
<swaveck> howdy
<dpm> o/
<mj_> Has the session started?
<dpm> hi all, sorry for the delay, trying to solve some technical issues
<mhall119> mj_: waiting on popey to un-break his computer :)
 * popey shakes fists at computers
<popey> lets all go live in a forest
 * balloons queues jeporady music
<dpm> all fixed, about to start now! :-)
<swaveck> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImaYMoTi2g8
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> if you don't see the video on ubuntuonair.com, refresh the page and it should appear now
<swaveck> still nothing
<PaulW2U> several refreshes - nothing :(
<swaveck> empty page
<PaulW2U> video \o/
<mhall119> swaveck: try again
<swaveck> working now
<dpm> sorry, today it was a bit plagued with technical issues
<dpm> thanks swaveck for the heads up!
<mhall119> \o/ LibreOfficeKit!
<nanek> Hi
<galeamj> QUESTION: What shall we expect in the next OTA updates next month for the phone?
<mhall119> dpm: stop typing
<mhall119> galeamj: shell rotation is pretty cool
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww28-2015
<popey> thats the specific milestone
<cmug> over the air I thought
<mhall119> cmug: ?
<Sergelenbaatar> Hi all
<cmug> on the air vs over the air..
<nanek> [QUESTION] Will it be possible to connect a Ubuntu phone with Ubuntu PC/laptop over bluetooth to recive notifications etc from phone?
<galeamj> QUESTION: According to OMG Ubuntu, Unity 8 Desktop shall sport a Slick 3D Task Switcher (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/ubuntu-unity-8-desktop-window-switcher). Is this true?
<mhall119> galeamj: it is, or will be. Last I looked it was in a development branch, but not yet in trunk
<nanek> Thank you for answer :D
<mj_> Great :)
<mhall119> "leaked in the bzr branch" lol
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<popey> :)
<cmug> Question: What is happening in Ubuntu TV world? When can I expect something useable
<mj_> why should I buy the Meizu phone now when the ocnverged device by BQ is only a few months down the road?
<mj_> QUESTION: why should I buy the Meizu phone now when the ocnverged device by BQ is only a few months down the road?
<brunch875> maybe you're chinese and it's easier for you to get one :p
<jasonyangshadow> Meizu is not as good as huawei
<jasonyangshadow> consider about the huawei
<jasonyangshadow> :-D
<pharma> when 14.04.03 will be available?
<jasonyangshadow> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<jasonyangshadow> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<cmug> popey: exactly, experience across the lappy, tv, phone
<brunch875> I agree with popey
<cmug> Mind control would definately set you apart from competition
<mj_> ** to clarify, I already bought the BQ Aquaris 4.5 :)
<jasonyangshadow> does anyone try the ubuntu phone?
<jasonyangshadow> with the ubuntu os
<cmug> thanks guys
 * brunch875 claps
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-02
<carib> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-03
<helios_> : )
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-05
<nick011> o/
<dragonbite> \o/ Hello Everybody!!
<kz6fittycent> wazzup
<popey> yo
<mariogrip> Hey :D
<Mister_Q> Hey everyone o/
<dragonbite> Hope everybody in the USA had a good 4th and still have all of their fingers :)
<nick011> QUESTION: can i run Android apps on my opo running Ubuntu touch? if no, is there any plans for supporting android apps?
<dpm> we're about to go live :)
<nick011> QUESTION: do you know what the big Ubports update that mariogrip teased about on G+?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you miss WoolWorths?
<dpm> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nick011: +1 ;P
<mariogrip> ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any HUD updates?
<dpm> people leaving to Europe, perhaps?
<dragonbite> :)
 * dpm can also hear the airplanes background noise
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dpm UK is still in europe ;P
<popey> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite british thing that isn't around anymore?
<mariogrip> popey, what's the whether like in Norway?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What app do you want to see converged?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What app/kinds of apps do you want to see snapped?
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/07/04/shaping-universal-snaps/
<popey> ^ what dpm is talking about :)
<mariogrip> QUESTION: any chance of a fully opensource (except radio source due to laws) ubuntu touch phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will ubuntu phone be SNAPPY, when ubuntu on phones get snapped? ;P
<dpm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0IzxsIFjJY
<dpm> "Let's play snappy #1" ^
 * nick011 opens my phone with my ear
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will everything be snapped?
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: Is Canonical planning to work with major software vendors (or are they already) to provide mainstream apps (e.g. Firefox,etc) on uTouch?
<dpm> mariogrip, it depends on the vendor, but which bits specifically would you like to see open sourced?
<mariogrip> dpm: I would like to see all except radio drivers
<mariogrip> radio driver has to be closed to to laws i guess
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: Whereas games can be ported with "Unity", does Canonical plan to provide a means to port other OS's apps to uTouch?
<kz6fittycent> popey we used to have Woolworth's here...they've been gone a LONG time ChloeWolfieGirl
<kz6fittycent> "here" is Tennessee
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: yea, Woolworths has been gone for a long time..
<kz6fittycent> HAHAHA
<dragonbite> QUESTION: has anybody started snaps for WINE-running games, so the WINE configurations are pre-set, so the user doesn't have to configure things themselves to get it working?
<kz6fittycent> 'MERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mariogrip> dpm: popey yeah, i could join and talk about it, give me a minute to setup a demo :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Have you seen the new Dekko look with convergence, it was post on omgubuntu and G+, and thoughts?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How usable will Unity8 be on ubuntu 16.10?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any work being done on a Siri/Cortana like verbal assistant for the phone/desktop?
<popey> http://apps.readynas.com/pages/?page_id=9
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: you mean like mycroft? ;)
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: popey are you using ZFS on your home server?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When Unity8 is default will we see Ubuntu computers in pc world and people will have to search for specifically windows computers?
<dpm> mariogrip, cool, just ping me or popey and we'll hand you over the link to join the HO
<lars_> QUESTION do you know how the printer support is coming along?
<kz6fittycent> lars_ are you talking about on Touch?
<lars_> Yes Iḿ sorry I was not clear on that, I mean on touch
<kz6fittycent> lars_, that's a great question!
<stephenb> QUESTION is there any aspiration to offer desktop sms notifications from a connected ubuntu phone? eg kdeconnect
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: After the steam summer sale, do you still have money?
<new_email> [QUESTION]: New email, no dekko notifications. Will ota12 bring dekko notifications?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any messaging framework update?
<Sandeira> QUESTION: Hud ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Snap windows 10 for Ubuntu since we have Ubuntu for windows?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/desktop-dekko-email-app-convergence
<kz6fittycent> I am going to wait Unity 8 out...I am enjoying stability! :)
 * tsimonq2 yawns and finds where the people are :D
<Sandeira> QUESTION: (popey) I posted a reddit post in the comments as feedback for doing another (FlightSim) Snappy App. Did you see it ? Any problems you envisage ?
<mariogrip> popey: dpm ok im ready
<Sandeira> Is jcastro here ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can I demand popey to do my bidding on phone and desktop via mycroft? x'3
<Sandeira> popey has the last word ^^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "I can't do that dave" x'D
<Sandeira> Hehe
<kz6fittycent> popey kz6-fitty-cent
<Sandeira> QUESTION: (popey) Do you have more ideas for 20 minute videos on youtube - 'cos I really liked that/them.
 * tsimonq2 hopes this isn't against the rules lol
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's going on with Ubuntu dropping i386 support?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is your favorite snap in the playpen?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What do you like about Unity 8?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What do you think needs improvement in Unity 8?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is your favorite Ubuntu application? (snap, traditional, or Ubuntu Phone)
<tsimonq2> Gedit ftw!
<dragonbite> ChloeWolfieGirl: I don't know if I want the general population using Linux... because then there becomes expectations (most often, unreasonable) and then I can't use the "I use Linux, so I can't help fix your Windows computer" excuse :)
<Sandeira> jcastro: ping
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What email client and browser do you use?
<Sandeira> QUESTION: I'm in talks with jcastro to deposit discourse.ubuntu.com into just 'ubuntu.im' thereby saving discourse. Any ideas how I should progress with this as I just bought the domain yesterday ?
<Sandeira> He is willing by the way.
<stephenb> QUESTION: Is the dash going to be part of Unity8?
<jcastro> Sandeira: I'm still waiting on an email for what you want/need
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: hows your week been?
<tsimonq2> :/ WiFi cut out...
<Mister_Q> Thanks popey & dpm :) I'm writing the summary for ubuntufun atm
<dpm> \o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q, pong ;)
<Mister_Q> will see you both in Heidelberg :)
<Mister_Q> mariogrip can I ping you later about some details on ubports?
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks everyone
<mariogrip> Mister_Q: yeah sure :D
<Mister_Q> cool :)
<tsimonq2> my WiFi cut out so I'm still watching :P
<popey> hah
<tsimonq2> aaand now I'm done! \o/
<tsimonq2> thanks popey and dpm \o/
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<Sandeira> jcastro: ping U still there ?
<Sandeira> Was your eMail: jorge@ubuntu.com  ?
<Sandeira> jcastro: If you could leave a message - I'm just having a cigar ;)
<Sandeira> jcastro: Sent you an email to the above address. thanks.
<Sandeira> jcastro: Off out about town. Back in 90 minutes, see ya !
<Sandeira> jcastro: ping
<Sandeira> jcastro: I have waited, and waited, and now it's nearly midnight :/ Please eMail me in response to the eMail  that I sent you. Thank-you. #IRCfail
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-06
<amintkpinf> help
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-07
<Sergio-Br> Good evening. I've been experiencing some troubles with Telegram software, in ubuntu 16.04.
<Sergio-Br> coul anyone help me?
<Sergio-Br> no problem
<henry-sprog> help
<davmor2> henry-sprog: try #ubuntu for help
